# koi sind sehr scheu



## gavio1995 (14. Juli 2009)

Hallo

Ich habe ein paar Fragen und zwar 

ich habe mir vor ca. 3 wochen japankoi gekauft

aer sie sind immer noch viel zu scheu

und ich wollte fragen ob es irgendwelche tipps gibt? 
weil sie immer nur in einer ecke sind und wenn ihc komme in der anderen ecke


danke im vorraus für antworten

____________________________________________________________

MFG AUS MG


----------



## Badener (14. Juli 2009)

*AW: koi sind sehr scheu*

Hallo Gavio,

das ist bei neuen Koi völlig normal. Die sind in einer völlig fremden Umgebung und daher recht scheu.
Lass Ihnen einfach Zeit sich an Dich und die neue Umgebung zu gewöhnen.
Dann wird das schon.


----------



## berndbs (15. Juli 2009)

*AW: koi sind sehr scheu*

Hallo zusammen,

meine Koi`s habe ich zum Teil schon 3 Jahre und habe das gleiche Problem. Da kann ich machen was ich will, wenn ich am Teich auftauche (immer ganz langsam!!) und es sind welche am Rand, dann preschen sie sofort los. Beim Füttern muss ich weit schmeissen, sonst kommen sie nicht in meine Nähe. Auch stundenlanges stehen am Teich, locken mit Futter hilft alles nichts.

Gruß Bernd aus Braunschweig


----------



## dalli1970 (15. Juli 2009)

*AW: koi sind sehr scheu*

Hallo Gavio

Ich find 3 Wochen schon ein wenig viel!!! Meine waren nach 3Tagen schon wieder zutraulich.Könnte es sein,daß Dich Katzen oder Reihern besuchen kommen? Gruß Stefan


----------



## Kaje (15. Juli 2009)

*AW: koi sind sehr scheu*

Ich bin seit ca. 1 Woche Koibesitzer und diese sind bereits schon so zutraulich, dass ich diese bereits per Hand füttern und sogar streicheln kann. Die Kois sind aber noch recht jung und max 30 cm groß (2 Stck)
Bei mir wird es wahrscheinlich daran liegen, dass ich auch viele Goldfische habe, die sehr zutraulich sind und an den Beckenrand schwimmen, sobald ich in ihre Nähe komme . Ich vermute, dass sich die Kois dies abgeschaut haben!

Ich habe die Fische zutraulisch bekommen, indem ich meist immer zu festen Uhrzeiten füttere und dazu vorher meinen Felsquell ausschalte. Dann wissen die Fische, dass es jetzt Futter gibt und sammeln sich bereits vorne an der Trittstufe und warten bereits auf mich.


----------



## Aristocat (15. Juli 2009)

*AW: koi sind sehr scheu*

Hallo Gavio!
Heißt Du tatsächlich so?
Ich bin seit April d.J. Koimama, meine sind im Dez. 08 geboren also noch ganz jung! Seit ca 10 Tagen kommen sie aus der Hand fressen.
Ich habe sie immer an der gleichen Stelle gefüttert, habe mich dann an den Teich in ca. 1,5 m Entfernung hingesetzt dann hab ich mich nach und nach an den Teich gesoftet (jeden Tag etwas dichter) bis ich direkt am Ufer sitzen "durfte". Wie gesagt, das Spiel habe ich seit April getrieben und jetzt fressen sie aus der Hand.
Verlier nicht den Mut!!!!!:knuddel Auch Deine Koi werden irgendwann zahm!


----------



## gavio1995 (15. Juli 2009)

*AW: koi sind sehr scheu*

hallo 

danke für eure antworten es liegt vileicht auch daran das wir einen zaun gebaut haben und das sehr nah am teich und unsere terrasse vergrössern und heute kommen noch 2500 steine 

aber ich werde mal versuchen danke 

__________________________________________

MFG AUS MG


----------



## Zottel (15. Juli 2009)

*AW: koi sind sehr scheu*



dalli1970 schrieb:


> Hallo Gavio
> 
> Ich find 3 Wochen schon ein wenig viel!!! Meine waren nach 3Tagen schon wieder zutraulich.Könnte es sein,daß Dich Katzen oder Reihern besuchen kommen? Gruß Stefan



Genau das ist bei uns auch der Fall, der blöde __ Reiher. Die Fische sind dann so ängstlich, das man sie tagelang fast garnicht sieht.


----------

